
Too Big to Fail Is Failure Guaranteed - johnhenry
https://medium.com/@EdanYago/too-big-to-fail-is-failure-guaranteed-9b00a50faef1
======
sharemywin
If we ever wanted to see how DAOs and the law interact, let alot of people get
screwed out of 50M-80M dollars and do nothing about it. I agree with the
article in principle but in practice I doubt it works out that way.

